# #3 - Karajan conducting Berliner Philharmoniker - Sibelius, Strauss, Tchaikovsky



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

I owe the Karajan/DG box set. Yes. :devil:










Hearing Disc 190: Sibelius' Pelleas et Melisande [PeM], Strauss' Don Juan and Tchaikovsky's The Nutcracker Suite.

I personally found nothing even mildly reedeming about PeM. So, I won't offer critique of the performance but the playing and sound are outstanding.

Don Juan was played orgamiscally well. Such a thrilling climax.

And The Nutcracker Suite doesn't seem to be played with excessive weight. I'd recommend it as good a performance as any.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Debussy is awesome. I love everything he composed, operatic and otherwise. You should check out Boulez's recording of La Mer on DG.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang;bt3304 said:


> Debussy is awesome. I love everything he composed, operatic and otherwise. You should check out Boulez's recording of La Mer on DG.


Not Debussy. Sibelius....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I think Karajan recorded Don Juan more than once - he recorded many things more than once, including some of Strauss. What year was that recording?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

science;bt3309 said:


> I think Karajan recorded Don Juan more than once - he recorded many things more than once, including some of Strauss. What year was that recording?


As with so many things Karajan, he recorded Don Juan a few times. This recording is his digital recordings from the '80s on DG [audio].


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Unfortunate that you didn't enjoy Sibelius' Pelleas and Melisande. I like the work a lot - there's something about it that makes it deeply moving for me - maybe it's one of those pieces that works better in live concerts, because that was where I first heard it.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

musicrom;bt3318 said:


> Unfortunate that you didn't enjoy Sibelius' Pelleas and Melisande. I like the work a lot - there's something about it that makes it deeply moving for me - maybe it's one of those pieces that works better in live concerts, because that was where I first heard it.


Maybe a re-listen can change my views.


----------

